# Help drilling Ford reverse strobes



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I am installing LED hide a ways on my 2013 F350. I have the fronts done and I am trying to find where to drill the rears. I want to install them in the clear reverse lens. Anyone do this and have any pics or tips on how to? Its a pretty tight area and I am not sure it will fit. But I have seen plenty of pics and vids of guys with them installed that way. Any help?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Either take out the 194 bulb and make a 1" hole which is the best way imo. If you don't want to that drill from the inside closest to the tailgate so the bulb is facing out towards the sides.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

most reverse installs i have seen eliminate the reverse bulb, and remote the mount reverse lights. 
i mount the rear strobes in the brake light, there is a lot more room in that one.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

tjctransport;1878224 said:


> most reverse installs i have seen eliminate the reverse bulb, and remote the mount reverse lights.
> i mount the rear strobes in the brake light, there is a lot more room in that one.


There is a factory spot for strobestrobthe bottom of the lights. If you can run red go there so your not fighting with the brake light.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

The bottom housing makes the light very dull. I may just have to drill the brake light. Really don't want to tho. I have clear led hid a ways and want the flash bright. But I also want reverse lights. I guess I know my options, I'm just wishing there ware more.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

tjctransport;1878224 said:


> most reverse installs i have seen eliminate the reverse bulb, and remote the mount reverse lights.
> i mount the rear strobes in the brake light, there is a lot more room in that one.





SullivanSeptic;1878255 said:


> The bottom housing makes the light very dull. I may just have to drill the brake light. Really don't want to tho. I have clear led hid a ways and want the flash bright. But I also want reverse lights. I guess I know my options, I'm just wishing there ware more.


It is illegal to run red strobes in the in Illinois.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Pushin 2 Please;1878278 said:


> It is illegal to run red strobes in the in Illinois.


Then come over and drill mine in the reverse lights.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;1878292 said:


> Then come over and drill mine in the reverse lights.


You might not be happy with the job but I will!!!!!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

What I did on my previous truck, was drill out the reverse light bulb to 1" and mounted the led HAW to utilize the entire reverse light housing. The stock backup lights are useless as we all know. Buy a pair of D2 rigid industries light sullivanseptic. Makes night time into day time. I got a new truck and have gone away from hide aways on new trucks. All my old trucks Id have no problem drilling and running wires everywhere. My new truck no thanks. Lightbar and good backup lights are all I need now.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Buy Feniex Cannon Hideaways. Put them in place of the reverse lamps, one mode set to solid and used as reverse light, 2nd mode set to flash as hideaways.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

crazyboy;1878671 said:


> Buy Feniex Cannon Hideaways. Put them in place of the reverse lamps, one mode set to solid and used as reverse light, 2nd mode set to flash as hideaways.


I was just looking at those. So I can wire them to do both? Backup when in normal mode and strobe when plowing? How would the wiring go?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

SullivanSeptic;1878683 said:


> I was just looking at those. So I can wire them to do both? Backup when in normal mode and strobe when plowing? How would the wiring go?


Yes. That's exactly what I did.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

How do u wire that?


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

SullivanSeptic;1878691 said:


> How do u wire that?


Ground is ground. Then there are 2 wires I think red and yellow. You hook the yellow wire up to (+) and scan through the patterns till you get steady burn clear. THen hook that up to the factory reverse feed. Other wire red would be the one that gets power when you hit a switch for strobes. There's a few others threads with better info.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

instead of drilling it , i heated a 1'' hole saw , press it into the lense .only get 1 shot at it .


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;1878691 said:


> How do u wire that?


Wire as any other light except it has 3 +12v inputs, each activating a different mode. You would connect the black grounds to ground, connect the blue sync together (You'll have to set one to master and one to slave if you want them to alternate, this wire is also the pattern change wire), Connect the Mode 3 Green wire to your current reverse light positive wire, then Mode 2 yellow, and mode 1 red can be connected to switches inside and be set to different patterns or if you get clear and amber ones you can make one switch flash just clear, and one flash just amber or amber and clear. If you don't want the option of more than one flash pattern you can just connect one of the other mode wires to the switch inside. Really the best LED hideaways there is out there.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice. Sounds like a plan right there. What kind of cost are they going for?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Any issue with over heating when on steady burn in reverse? Details say it can only do a steady burn for a few mins.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;1878790 said:


> Nice. Sounds like a plan right there. What kind of cost are they going for?


60 to 70 bucks a piece.



SullivanSeptic;1878858 said:


> Any issue with over heating when on steady burn in reverse? Details say it can only do a steady burn for a few mins.


That is a good point, most people running them are not driving very far in reverse. They will automatically cut the amount of LED's on from 12 to 6 keep from overheating but even with 6 they're pretty bright. With just the 6 on they shouldn't have an issue overheating.



crazyboy;1878785 said:


> Wire as any other light except it has 3 +12v inputs, each activating a different mode. You would connect the black grounds to ground, connect the blue sync together (You'll have to set one to master and one to slave if you want them to alternate, this wire is also the pattern change wire), Connect the Mode 3 Green wire to your current reverse light positive wire, then Mode 2 yellow, and mode 1 red can be connected to switches inside and be set to different patterns or if you get clear and amber ones you can make one switch flash just clear, and one flash just amber or amber and clear. If you don't want the option of more than one flash pattern you can just connect one of the other mode wires to the switch inside. Really the best LED hideaways there is out there.


I Mixed up mode 1 and 3 here. Connect mode 1 red to your reverse lights. The only reason it matters is mode 1 will override the others.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I gotta get these then. Im on their website now. I like the dual color also. I can do steady burn in clear for reverse, then hot the upfitter switch and have dual color strobe going. 

I am mounting led spot lights on headache rack anyway. so I'll have plenty of reverse light then. With dark window tints and being lazy, I like lots of light behind me when plowing


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;1878897 said:


> I gotta get these then. Im on their website now. I like the dual color also. I can do steady burn in clear for reverse, then hot the upfitter switch and have dual color strobe going.
> 
> I am mounting led spot lights on headache rack anyway. so I'll have plenty of reverse light then. With dark window tints and being lazy, I like lots of light behind me when plowing


Yup definitely the way to go!!


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

SullivanSeptic;1878858 said:


> Any issue with over heating when on steady burn in reverse? Details say it can only do a steady burn for a few mins.


How many minutes are you in reverse?

Those Feniex Cannons are nice. I may have to put it on the list. I mean 12 4W leds per bulb thats crazy bright!


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Reverse? Depends on the lot I am on. This year is a large lot, but I dont think i'd be in reverse for too long. Anyone can cover a lot of ground in reverse over a 2 minute span. I am willing to give it a try. Plus if they go bad, I will just disconnect from reverse lights and use light bars. aluminum headache rack is being ordered Monday. Gonna have a few sets of light on it


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

They shouldn't go bad, like I said the light head is smart enough to cut its output in half (12 down to 6 leds) if it is on steady burn for a certain amount of time. This significantly reduces the heat generation. Plus they have a 5 year warranty!


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, I guess I need to find a place to install the code 3 led's i have that were supposed to go in the light. And now that I am ordering the Feniex Cannons, I am going to go ahead and get 2 of the Appolo F6's as well.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

I was just researching the cannons and from what I see you have about 20mins in steady burn before it will reduce to half power which is infinite run in steady...But if you have the 50/50 split and steady burn only the white you should be good to go forever in reverse. How I interpreted the specifications.

~edit 
I also think I talked myself into buying a pair. Ha


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Pushin 2 Please;1878278 said:


> It is illegal to run red strobes in the in Illinois.


it's illegal to run them here in jersey too. 
but the cops will not hassle you unless you do something stupid like drive down the road with them on. 
as long as you use them as warning lights when plowing in a dangerous situation, or at an accident scene to protect others, they leave you alone.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

If it's not legal why even bother having them. You are just leaving yourself open for a ticket and maybe a loss of points. Where I live the very minimum fine is $172.50. Personally I would find a better place to put my strobes.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

No points here, just a good ole ticket. Actually the law states that you can even have red flashing lights anywhere on the truck, running or not. The cop would have to be a big jerk to write the ticket when they are not on, but they can. But also, I have a srw, F350 with 12,000 plates. I am now a commercial vehicle and subject to DOT inspection whenever they feel. So I don't want to push it either. So all this being said, I will not be installing them in the red lenses.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

Good idea, those DOT people are VERY particular !


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Been through a DOT inspection before...not fun. They don't miss anything.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

SullivanSeptic;1879338 said:


> Been through a DOT inspection before...not fun. They don't miss anything.


Its there job not to

Fun times...


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i have been checked many times on DOT stops, and as soon as i shop my permit for the overhead light bar they say ok. 
i have never once in over 30 years had a cop give me a hard time about the strobes in the tail lights, because they are only used in emergency situations or for work. 

i actually had troopers comment on how well the trucks were lit up when i was still running escorts for wide loads.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Permit only needed to run lightbar while on the roads though, correct? The permit application I saw was stated for that, and you needed a state contract for it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Actually here in Illinois, no flashing lights allowed at all except for emergency vehicles. Our vehicle codes has some grey area but technically any flashing lights on roads are illegal


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I only have lights on when in lot, off of public roads.*


*exception being the short amount of time needed to clean the apron.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

k1768;1879837 said:


> Permit only needed to run lightbar while on the roads though, correct? The permit application I saw was stated for that, and you needed a state contract for it.


permit is needed to have the lights on the truck period. 
even if they are not in use and you are pulled over, you better have the permit or you can get in beep trouble. 
warning lights are not to be used while the vehicle is in motion unless it is in the performance of the work allowed on the permit.

my permit is for heavy equipment escort, and snow removal. 
i only use the overhead lights when i am clearing intersections, or entry roads. 
otherwise i plow with the 4 corner strobes, just like the town trucks use.

and if i am in a parking lot, no warning lights at all.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Clearly they don't enforce it. 
And when I looked into getting a permit you had to be municipal, utility, or gov't contracted worker.

If I'm working a private parking lot or private development, I've got amber light going. For this year I added clear strobes in reverse lenses for backing out and working the apron. If a cop wants to be a @#%& I suppose I will just deal with it then.


----------

